# DCS: wie geht das?



## ruby666 (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo Jungs!

Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zum FSX, da er nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist und dauernd abstürzt. Anfangs dachte ich an X-Plane 10.
Kürzlich fand ich dann auf Youtube ein Video zu DCS. Dabei kamen gleich wieder Erinnerungen an Lock On & IL2 hoch 
Eigentlich wollte ich einen "zivilen" Sim, aber das ist wohl mit Abstand der geilste Fightsim überhaupt. Dazu kommt noch dass viel Wert auf Helis gelegt wird, was mich überglücklich macht^^
Schaut euch mal die Startsequenz einer Mi-8 im Spiel an. Das ist wohl kaum noch zu überbieten: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39db5ERsFD8

Und nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Wie komme ich zu dem Spiel? Auf Wikipedia stand, es war anfangs als Addon zu Lock On gedacht. Aber anscheinend ist es ja doch ein eigenständiges Spiel.
Die offizielle Website habe ich auch gefunden, aber leider bin ich kein Profi in Englisch. Kann ich das Game da runterladen? Unter Downloads findet man auf deren Site haufenweise Sachen, aber ich check das nicht ganz...
Hier die Website: Digital Combat Simulator
Das Einzige was ich gesehen habe, ist dass man die zusätzlichen Flugzeuge/Hubschrauber noch extra kaufen muss?!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. Januar 2015)

Du kannst dir Steam installieren, dort DCS World aussuchen (install) und dich über 2 kostenlose flieger (SU-25 und eine WWII Propellermaschine) freuen.
Komme ja eigentlich auch mehr aus der Prepar3d "Ecke" , zuvor FS 2004, aber in meinem ganzen Spielerleben zeigt sich auch immer mal wieder eine Vorliebe für millitärisches fliegendes Eisen.


----------



## wastel (14. Januar 2015)

Wie mein Vorredner schon erwähnt hat, ist das Grundmodul DSC World kostenlos und beinhaltet die Su-25 und die P51 als Trainer Version.
Alle anderen Module (Flugzeuge bzw Flugzeugpakete) musst Du dann dazu kaufen.  Hier kosten die neusten und beliebtesten meist am meisten.
Oft  gibt es aber auch Rabattaktionen, so dass die Module dann oft 30-70% günstiger angeboten werden.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Januar 2015)

wastel schrieb:


> Wie mein Vorredner schon erwähnt hat, ist das Grundmodul DSC World kostenlos und beinhaltet die Su-25 und die P51 als Trainer Version.
> Alle anderen Module (Flugzeuge bzw Flugzeugpakete) musst Du dann dazu kaufen.  Hier kosten die neusten und beliebtesten meist am meisten.
> Oft  gibt es aber auch Rabattaktionen, so dass die Module dann oft 30-70% günstiger angeboten werden.


ja, gibt immer wieder Rabattaktionen bei denen, habe mir vor einer Woche die KA-50 für 4,95 € geschnappt (85% Sale Aktion).


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Januar 2015)

Man kauft Module da generell nicht zum Normalpreis, ausser man hat zu viel Geld. Auch bei den Neuesten Modulen gehen die Preise meist nach paar Wochen in den Keller. Keine Ahnung warum die immer wieder mal kurzzeitig mitm Preis rauf gehen. Vermutlich weils Leute gibt  dies zahlen


----------



## ruby666 (20. Januar 2015)

Danke! Ich habs mir bei Steam geholt.
Und Anfangs werde ich mal nichts dazukaufen. Jetzt erstmal schauen ob mir das auf die Dauer überhaupt gefällt^^


----------



## McRoll (27. Januar 2015)

Also die Ka- 50 ist brutal. Des Ding ist so vollgestopft mit Elektronik ... da brauchst Wochen um das alles bedienen zu können. Normalerweise hast im Kampfheli ja 2 Piloten, wo einer für die Elektronik und Waffen zuständig ist, die Ka 50 ist für einen konzipiert, aber der Aufwand ist fast derselbe....
Ich habs nur bis zum grundlegenden Fliegen und der wichtigsten Waffenbedienung geschafft. Kann was auf nem Trainingsgelände abballern, aber darüber hinaus hörts auf

Die Huey ist aber leicht zu erlernen, außerdem ist das Flugmodell noch besser umgesetzt - war zunächst verwundert dass man einen Strömungsabriss bekommen kann wenn man schwebend die Höhe zum Boden verringert, welches andere Spiel simuliert sowas schon?


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Januar 2015)

Am besten is es wenn man sowas online trainiert. Da is die Lernkurve extrem steil und es dauert nur ein paar Abende und es kann los gehen


----------



## wacoda (25. März 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Also die Ka- 50 ist brutal.
> 
> Die Huey ist aber leicht zu erlernen



Wie, die KA50 brutal dafür die Huey einfach zu erlernen ? Im Arcade Modus oder wie?!

Ich "fliege" in DCS beide Modelle allerdings natürlich realistisch. Mit den Flughilfen im KA50 geht das ganze doch einigermassen erträglich, nur schon wegen dem Koaxial-System. 
Bei der Huey muss man da aber schon anders kurbeln. Da ist nur bedingt was mit Autopilot und so modernem Schnickschnack 

Aber es stimmt schon: Die Modelle und vor allem die Hubschrauber erfordern schon etwas Zeit und Übung. Die teilweise interaktiven Trainings zu den einzelnen Modellen sind ein MUSS. Und das Flughandbuch beispielsweise zur KA50 hat fast 500 Seiten die gelesen werden wollen 

Sehr hilfreich sind ausserdem die deutschsprachigen Tutorials von Fire auf Youtoube!


----------



## McRoll (15. Juni 2015)

Nee, ich meine die Bedienung der Elektronik. Das Flugmodell ist bei der Huey ist, meine ich, etwas ausgefeilter, also realistischer. Dafür kann man sich dort auf das reine Fliegen konzentrieren, die Waffenbedienung ist einfach zu lernen. Bei der Ka 50 brauchst du wohl Wochen, bis du die Elektronik halbwegs beherrschst. 

Ich würde daher einem Einsteiger das Huey - Modul empfehlen.


----------



## intel64gamer (18. September 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Nee, ich meine die Bedienung der Elektronik. Das Flugmodell ist bei der Huey ist, meine ich, etwas ausgefeilter, also realistischer. Dafür kann man sich dort auf das reine Fliegen konzentrieren, die Waffenbedienung ist einfach zu lernen. Bei der Ka 50 brauchst du wohl Wochen, bis du die Elektronik halbwegs beherrschst.
> 
> Ich würde daher einem Einsteiger das Huey - Modul empfehlen.



Das erstreckt sich aber so ziemlich über alle Module in DCS. Die älteren Flugzeuge/Helis sind relativ einfach zu erlernen: Huey, P51, Sabre .... Die neueren sind was Flugverhalten angeht zwar oft einfacher, haben dafür 500-700 Seiten Handbuch für die Avionik. Dazu zählen z.B. KA-50 und A-10C. Gibt natürlich auch Module die dazwischen liegen wie z.B. die MiG-21.


----------



## wacoda (6. November 2015)

McRoll schrieb:


> Nee, ich meine die Bedienung der Elektronik. Das Flugmodell ist bei der Huey ist, meine ich, etwas ausgefeilter, also realistischer. Dafür kann man sich dort auf das reine Fliegen konzentrieren, die Waffenbedienung ist einfach zu lernen. Bei der Ka 50 brauchst du wohl Wochen, bis du die Elektronik halbwegs beherrschst.
> 
> Ich würde daher einem Einsteiger das Huey - Modul empfehlen.



Was die Elektronik und den ganzen Krempel der Ka-50 anbelangt muss ich Dir Recht geben. Habe damit schon etliche Stunden verbracht und immer noch nicht alles erlernt/kapiert! 

Sehr angenehm und sehr leicht zu fliegen ist überraschend die Mi-8. Anfangs war ich etwas erschrocken über die Menge an Schaltern. Aber die meisten Overhead bedient man beim anlassen, danach ist es sehr übersichtlich.
Und das fliegen mit ihr ist eher einfach. Wenn man mal kapiert hat wie man die Kiste _kontrolliert_ in die Luft kriegt und vor allem vor der Landung verlangsamt ohne abzuschmieren.

Und wenn man dann Anfangs nicht den Simulations-Modus nimmt sind eh alle recht einfach zu handhaben. Pei einer P-51 ist im Simulations-Modus schon das Rollen eine lustige Sache!


----------



## wacoda (21. Februar 2016)

Bei GameStar gabs kürzlich ein recht spassiges Video aus DCS 2.0 Nevada!
Keine Ahnung ob man das hier verlinken darf, ich machs halt einfach mal!


----------



## tronron (8. März 2019)

Ich wünschte das hätte es gegeben zu meiner Flugsimulationszeit. Jetzt bin ich ein ehemaliger pensionierter virtueller Pilot.

Erinnert mich an F/A 18 Korea.


----------



## wacoda (12. März 2019)

tronron schrieb:


> Ich wünschte das hätte es gegeben zu meiner Flugsimulationszeit. Jetzt bin ich ein ehemaliger pensionierter virtueller Pilot.
> 
> Erinnert mich an F/A 18 Korea.



Vielleicht wäre es ja dann an der Zeit den Ruhestand zu überdenken!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4XtH_X-vHJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuhprah (24. Dezember 2021)

Nur um das Game mal wieder aus der Versenkung zu holen... der 2022-Trailer is da  Juhu.... ne F-4   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dtmGCYeipas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (9. März 2022)

Vor allem auch mal wieder über Heatblur. Wenn der Nato Diesel mit der gleichen Liebe wie der Turkey umgesetzt wird, dann wird das super!


----------

